# Tripe alternatives?



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

Green tripe smells. Bad. 

I have an extremely good sense of smell. 

Is there anything else with the benefits of tripe that doesn't smell like tripe?

If not, is there any green tripe that doesn't stink?

I think I already know the answers, but I gotta ask. :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

grass fed tripe


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

Is that something I'd have to look for or request specifically?





Jax08 said:


> grass fed tripe


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes..and it's not cheap. the tripe I have right now is not smelly at all. I was expecting to be knocked over by it but I can't really smell anything unless I stick my nose right in it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Canned and dehydrated tripe don't smell AS bad but you lose some of the benefits through the processing.

I only use tripe about once or twice a week so it's not that bad.

Of course, I kinda LIKE the smell of green tripe. It reminds me of the animals barns at a summer county fair on a hot day!


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I don't mind the smell of animal barns on a hot day. I grew up in the south and I was around plenty of them. That's not nearly as strong as the tripe if you ask me.

How much are you feeding? If I could work with it while it was frozen then it might not be so bad.




Lauri & The Gang said:


> Canned and dehydrated tripe don't smell AS bad but you lose some of the benefits through the processing.
> 
> I only use tripe about once or twice a week so it's not that bad.
> 
> Of course, I kinda LIKE the smell of green tripe. It reminds me of the animals barns at a summer county fair on a hot day!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Superhero said:


> I don't mind the smell of animal barns on a hot day. I grew up in the south and I was around plenty of them. That's not nearly as strong as the tripe if you ask me.
> 
> How much are you feeding? If I could work with it while it was frozen then
> it might not be so bad.


Raw tripe is best food you can feed a dog period. Stick it out and buy a good tupperware to store it while thawed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I take my guys MM amount and cut it in half. Half MM, half green tripe.

I get a 40 case of ground GT, let it thaw enough to work with it then package it in ziplock bags. Each bag has enough for 1 week of feeding - either one or two days worth.

I have a small fridge that is specifically for the dogs so I only smell it when I open that fridge.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I try to keep mine partially frozen. 
Where I've always gotten my tripe, its always grass fed...I wasn't aware that grain fed cattle would be worthy of harvesting tripe contents.


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I'm getting a chest freezer for her food, and probably a small fridge too. If the tripe is that good, then I guess I can deal with the smell. Working with it partially frozen and freezing it until feeding should help a lot with the smell. It's what I do with her beef liver and other soft organ meats.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Something else is that when I buy raw tripe from Bravo, it doesn't smell I was disappointed actually. Then when we tried canned, as a back up.  That was smelly. So perhaps trying Bravo...


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

Is Bravo a brand?



GSDSunshine said:


> Something else is that when I buy raw tripe from Bravo, it doesn't smell I was disappointed actually. Then when we tried canned, as a back up.  That was smelly. So perhaps trying Bravo...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep: Bravo! Raw Diets - home page


----------

